# Pine Log WMA Hog hunt Jan 13-15



## pnome (Dec 26, 2005)

Who's going?  I would like to myself.   

Robk was talking about meeting up at the waffle house prior in a different thread.  

Just want to get a feel for who all might be going.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm in!

I was looking for that thread earlier that Rob posted to and can't find it.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 26, 2005)

im in


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2005)

Sounds like a plan to me.  Jan 13th at about 0530 at the waffle house off of the White exit on 75 sound good?


Rob


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2005)

Is this a quota hunt or open hunt?


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2005)

Randy,
open hunt that weekend...there is another one in Febuary.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 26, 2005)

RobK>> i will be at WH @ 5:30.
Hope to meet some of you down there.


----------



## pnome (Dec 26, 2005)

This will be my first serious hunt since I was 12.   

Here is the equipment I am thinking about bringing with me:

Pack (black camelbak hydration pack with orange cover):

rope
survival knife (with compass,matches,fish hook,line)
roll of duct tape
knife with gut hook
plastic sheeting
2-3 energy bars
latex gloves
paper towels
flashlight
monopod/hiking pole
binoculars (will most likely wear around neck)
hunting license w/wma license & big game
rain coat
box of ammo

Clothing:

woodland camo BDU pants
waterproof boots
tee shirt
grey hoodie sweatshirt
black leather jacket
orange vest (walmart special)

depending on temp, might wear longjohns too.

weapon:

Winchester 94AE 30-30


Can you guys think of any other "must haves"?


Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2005)

pnome,
Are you serious?  This is a hog hunt not survival training.  And besides you left out the most important thing.

Toilet paper.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 26, 2005)

Handwarmers.
 Artic boot-covers.
 Toilet paper.
 Pull-rope.


----------



## pnome (Dec 26, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> pnome,
> Are you serious?



  Yes.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 26, 2005)

Pnome....I didn't see a flare gun in your list.     

Like Randy said, you shouldn't need all that but I would recommend a GPS if you have one.  I know Pine Log pretty well and I still get turned around once in a while.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 26, 2005)

You forgot the most important survival tool.

Cell phone.


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2005)

Layer your clothing, kill a hog take a couple layers off.  VERY Stout drag rope, Preferably one that has a wide nylon strap for a handle.  Don't bother with one of those clothes line type rigs...They'll just snap after cutting into your hands.  I have a couple of reinforced straps that do pretty well.  If you take a pig it's even better to have a bud or two to share the drag with.  Some of those critters are pretty darn big on Pine Log.  Some of those rubs are over 3' tall near the corn feilds.  

As far as all the rest of that goes, I would keep the water system, gutting knife, rubber gloves.  The rest is an uneeded weight.  right now if you were to be hunting the north end concentrate on the hills to the west and south of the fields.  Off of hollow creek I would head for the second road that heads to the west and also the area around the old clear cut just north of the second ford site.  they have been cutting alot of trees up that way and should be done cutting in that area.  We can talk more over grits and coffee at the WH....Just look for the big fella in the mossy oak grey and a green sweater.  

Rob


----------



## back_woods (Dec 26, 2005)

wheres this wma at


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 26, 2005)

back_woods said:
			
		

> wheres this wma at



Just north of Lake Allatoona.  I go north on 75 and exit on to 20 East (Not I-20) and come up from the bottom of the WMA on the checkstation side.


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2005)

I take the exit onto Georgi 411/White off of I75.  Few of us are meeting at the waffle house on the west side of 75 there the morning of the 13th.

R


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 26, 2005)

Robk said:
			
		

> I take the exit onto Georgi 411/White off of I75.  Few of us are meeting at the waffle house on the west side of 75 there the morning of the 13th.
> 
> R



I'll go up one more exit that morning.


----------



## Robk (Dec 26, 2005)

With you being as geographically challenged as you are I have no doubt that you will do just that.  No problem, I'll pick you up a sausage biscuit and a cup of coffee to go when the rest of us are done with breakfast and leave it on my bumper while we are hunting.   figure you might find your way onto Pine Log by lunch time following the smell of the food.  And this time REMEMBER that them REALLY BIG black critters standing out in the middle of the field are quite possibly someones cows and are not in season.  LOL  See ya there buddy.

R


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 26, 2005)

Robk said:
			
		

> them REALLY BIG black critters standing out in the middle of the field are quite possibly someones cows



I might need an extra hand or two on the drag rope.  Anyone up for a big juicy sirloin?


----------



## pnome (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.  

I'll see you at the waffle house @5:30 AM Jan 13th.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 27, 2005)

Pnome, you don't need the big game license unless you just already have it. Hogs are not considered big game so all you would need is a regular hunting license and WMA stamp.

Not that any of ya'll would do it... but an unusual sight I saw a couple of years ago while driving past the fields while heading toward East Valley lake... I looked out in the field and there stood a hog. It was the middle of the day and sure enough the DNR were trying to make sure people were not shooting from the road. Around the next turn I came upon a guy sitting on his tailgate with about 7-8 DNR folks and I guess this fellar took a shot at said hog.

We saw another hog just like it at Oaky Woods WMA several years earlier. 

I would concentrate on the cutovers and mountain laurel thickets. This time of year those hogs will still leave sign, but the stuff in the open areas will be made only at night.


----------



## FVR (Dec 27, 2005)

Ventured into Pine Log last evening.  Walked a low land to a very thick area and worked my way in a little bit and stopped.

Heard hogs but what was most distressing was hearing antlers. ***!  6pt buck.  Just have to laugh.

Hogs were not coming out of the thicket and to go in was senseless.

I am going to try and make the 13th as been wanting to veture back to spooky mountain and hunt a bit.

Frank


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 27, 2005)

FVR said:
			
		

> Hogs were not coming out of the thicket and to go in was senseless.
> Frank



I normally don't mind going in after the hogs, but some of those briar/pine thickets on Pine Log are just too dang thick. I always end up coming out with my arms and legs shreaded.  

Frank, did you carry the smokepole or one of your many bows?


----------



## FVR (Dec 27, 2005)

Danny,

Traveling light, took the longbow with the bowquiver.  I would like to get another with a stickbow.  BUT, I do have that cut down GPR that I can split a card with.  

Usually like you I will go venture into the thickets, nice and slow.  If I had my cutters with me.  I can't find the darn things.  Had a little holster for them so I could just whip'm out and snip snip.  Have the holster but no snippers.

Frank


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody gonna be up there on the 14th, Ill head up with a buddy and probally my brother, we see alot of sign in the creeks/field edges but it looks a day old, mostly nightime stuff, they are up high and I know just the spot!


----------



## FVR (Dec 28, 2005)

I ventured down to the second gate off Stamp Creek this evening.  Decided to go to the pines and thickets between the road and the powerlines.  Good trails but no real sign.  Thinking that the logging trucks may have them spread out.  Few years back this was a great area.

May have to make a trip to the interior.  

I drove through the gate off 411 awhile back, that one seems to be open all the time due to construction.  There was a strip of hog hide hanging on a limb.  The fields that use to get planted are all weeds now, both the two big ones on the left and the large on on the right.

I hunted down around that field on the right awhile back and did not find any fresh sign.  Some old but the area around the field previously clear cut has grown to one big stickerbush.  Now there are sticker bushes and then thar are sticker bushes, these are the worse.  Also noted that the little stream that usually had water and fed the low areas and kept them swampy has dried up.  

One of my favorite ways to scout is to walk streams and find there crossing areas.  Can't walk streams that are not there.

I may take a long walk in in the next few days.

Frank


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Dec 28, 2005)

You can count me in. I only ask if I can hunt with someone that knows hogs. I have never done a whole lot of hog huntin just cause I haven't had huntin areas that hold them. Does anyone mind if I tag along with them in the woods?


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 29, 2005)

*Mossy Oak 270*

man theres really not much finesse in hog hunting, find sign and if its hot theyve been there recently, if you can smell em they were just there. I see alot of sign around the creeks/ fields up there but no hogs near them in the daylight. I think they stay up high and with the amount of acorns that were down during bow season up high they are probally up there eating rotten ones as we speak. The acorn crop was ridiculous up there this year, you couldnt walk up the side of a hill for slipping and rolling on acorns. Ill be up with a buddy of mine probally on the 14, maybe we'll see ya up there.


----------



## Robk (Dec 29, 2005)

Pnome, 243 and a few others are gonna join me on the 13th.  We're meeting at 530 at the waffle house on 411.  Ought to find some between all of us headed up there.

Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 29, 2005)

Rob,

  I just got my new Boss Hawg call in yesterday.  Still need a volunteer to wear the pig suit and decoy them big 'uns in for us.


----------



## FVR (Dec 29, 2005)

I ventured back through the gate behind the trailer park this evening.  This is where I saw the hide hanging.  Found sign, most old and a little from last night, mostly rooting.  Don't know why they would be rooting as there are still alot of acorns in the hardwoods just laying around.

Construction has cut that area up bigtime.  It will be a business park sooner or later.  There was alot of traffic heard yelling kids looks like the locals are building tree houses or at least trying to. 

Hogs look to be moving through at night.  

May just venture over to the gate off E. Valley Fri. evening.  Anybody hunting over there?  I drove through once a few years back, nice drive but really long.

Frank


----------



## Gator1679 (Dec 29, 2005)

Never hunted Pine Log before. But may go up a couple days ahead of time to check it out. How big is it, how crowded do you think that hunt will be, and is there a campground there anywhere. I have a kid at the church that just got a new rifle for Christmas that I am taking out tomorrow to try and break it in on a doe, and I would like to take him on that hog hunt if it wont be slap covered up in hunters.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 29, 2005)

Gator, there are no established campgrounds and most people just camp in pull-off areas next to the roads.

This is the first year PL has had a hog-only hunt, but if it is like other hog-only hunts on other WMAs it will have its share of people. You can hunt hogs during small game dates with small game weapons, but the gates on PL are closed except during the big game (and hog) hunts and just prior to them for scouting.

This time of year hogs can be very tough to hunt since they have had pressure. They will be in the thickets and normally will not come out until dark.


----------



## FVR (Dec 30, 2005)

I know of one campground that we were asked to use years back on a weekend trek in.

You take the main road back to the second bridge on the left, take the left across the stream and about a 1/4 up on the right is a downslope that you can drive down into.  It is a nice area with a firepit and usually plenty of wood.

A stream is next to the site for water.

We had a primitive set up with about 10 primitive shelters.

Like Danny said, most just find a flat piece of ground and pop up a tent.

Frank


----------



## Jared (Dec 30, 2005)

The last hog I saw was about 100 yards before that campground during archery season.  I was coming out of the creek there and onto the road.  A very very nice solid black hog.  I should have jumped out and started hunting for him, but you know, you always go to areas you are familar with.
People also camp on the left there under the large white oak trees.


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 2, 2006)

bump.


----------



## FVR (Jan 2, 2006)

I ventured in this evening through the gate off East Valley.  I went about a mile back, did not find any sign.  Sneaked into the pine thickets on the left, nada.  Did see a mess of squirrels, maybe I should be hunting them.

At dusk I snuck over to a point and glassed those mega fields on the right.  I wanted to sneak down through the stream but there were a few hunters back there shootin up the squirrels.

Did not see any hogs venturing into the big fields.

When I left I spoke with two gents who went back about 2 miles up and around.   They said they only saw old sign nothing new.

Think I'm gonna be heading south in the next few weeks to fullfil my jonesin.

I will be going back into PL next Sunday am as Fri and Sat is out.  Be nice to drive back in my 4x4 Camry.

Frank


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

Everybody still want to do this?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm interested! 

What's the plan of attack?

What firearm are y'all carring for this hunt?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:
			
		

> I'm interested!
> 
> What's the plan of attack?
> 
> What firearm are y'all carring for this hunt?



Firearm's....as in plural.


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm flipping a coin between the smokepole or the .243 with the .40 on my hip.


----------



## Robk (Jan 5, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> Everybody still want to do this?




According to the folks on the chat room the other night it's looking like at least 8-9 folks from here on 13th for breakfast and then off to climb the hills.

Rob


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 5, 2006)

Im still going,, but i have no idea where to go on this WMA... maybe someone will run one my way i guess..


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

DS7418 said:
			
		

> Im still going,, but i have no idea where to go on this WMA... maybe someone will run one my way i guess..



Looking at the number of participants...whichever way any of them run it won't be very far.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 5, 2006)

243:
I will be comeing south on 411,,Do I go on down 411 to the interstate to get to Waffle-House??


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

Without looking at the map I think so.  The WH will be at the White exit on 75, not sure of the exit number.  

I ain't helping much am I?



Rob...you out there?  Can ya help a geographically challenged hunter give him some better directions?


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 5, 2006)

No problem... i think its on 411.
see you guys there.


----------



## 1jcastillo (Jan 5, 2006)

*who's hunting on the 14th, do y'all want teet somewhere?*

Beginning Hog Hunter, anyone mind if I tag along?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

1jcastillo said:
			
		

> Beginning Hog Hunter, anyone mind if I tag along?



Absolutely!  It's going to be fun for all.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it will be good to meet all you.
Also,, think we might swap some cell##
in case we get lost etc...
I will bring my GPS also..


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

We might need to forewarn Waffle House.  I wonder if they take group reservations?


----------



## centerc (Jan 5, 2006)

*Bait*

Can You Bait Hogs On Wma Hunts


----------



## FVR (Jan 5, 2006)

Exit 293, take a left at the bottom of the exit Waffle House will be on the other side of 75 on your left.

Now, if you really want a good breakfast, go to Wesmans.
Exit 293 right on your way to PL, take a right off the exit go up about 3/4 of a mile on your left right across from the classic auto graveyard.  Corner of 411 and CassWhite Rd.,  Blows Waffle House away.

I'm only going to be able to make the 15th, Sunday hunt.  Let me know if any of ya'll want to meet.

Frank


----------



## FVR (Jan 5, 2006)

No baiting and no dogs.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm good for the 14th or 15th. Can't make the 13th.

Who's hunting the 14th/15th? Where/when y'all want to meet to group up?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm solid for the 14th.  The 15th is a maybe.


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2006)

If everyone who is going to come on the 13th could post a confirmation I will call the WH and get them to save us a few tables next to each other and I will print some maps for us.  The ones I have saved on my PC here are a bit better than the ones offered at the check station but not topo maps.  Also if anyone has some of those handheld radios bring them as well.  I have a pair of them so Pnome and I will be set but having a few extras would be cool.

See ya'll on the 13th.

Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I'm taking off work Friday.


----------



## pnome (Jan 6, 2006)

Me!!!!!!


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2006)

Bring that four wheeler in your avatar.  Recon by Fire I say.

Rangers Lead the Way!!!

Rob


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 6, 2006)

My gps has a two-way radio built in.
I also have a extra set of radios i can lend-out.
 I will be there(WH) for sure on the morning of 13th.


----------



## FVR (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't ya'll go killin all the hogs over thar.  Radios, atv's, big guns, sounds like an some pork gonna be cooking soon.

Frank


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2006)

That's the plan.  But after enough years in the Uncle's employ I learned that the best laid plans seldom make it past the line of departure.

LOL

Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 6, 2006)

*Roll Call*

I just went through all the posts to try and get an idea of what kind of show we are going to have.  Here's what I see besides me.

1jcastillo
pnome
ds7418
robk
fvr
mossyoak270
smokymtnsmoke

rayjay and randy were here but couldn't quite determine if they were coming.  Seems like we had more people jump in for this but it may just because of the number of posts to the thread.

All you guys chime in with the for sure dates you'll be there
so we all know who's gonna be where and when.  I'm definite for the 14th, most probable the 13th if I can scoot out of work.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a definate maybe, duck or hogs, duck or hogs.  hmmm


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 6, 2006)

Im doing a vacation-day the 13th....
I will be there. I dont have a 4-wheel drive,
so if the road is iced over i might have to bum
a ride from the Waffle-House.. ok??
Dewayne


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 6, 2006)

*A little photo op incentive....*

Fella's, this is the kind of picture we want to take next weekend.  That's me on the left.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope to see a hog,, or,, yote...
Think i just need to shoot something..


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a four wheel drive and I am ready to go.  Can someone tell me where the check in is?  I am on for sunday.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 7, 2006)

*I hear ya man...*



			
				DS7418 said:
			
		

> I hope to see a hog,, or,, yote...
> Think i just need to shoot something..



I've been adding to my firearm collection and it'd be nice to pull a trigger and be successful on a hunt!


----------



## Robk (Jan 7, 2006)

Dont worry. If you have a little ground clearance and stick to the main roads on  the WMA there isn't much chance at getting stuck.

Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 8, 2006)

Robk said:
			
		

> Dont worry. If you have a little ground clearance and stick to the main roads on  the WMA there isn't much chance at getting stuck.
> 
> Rob



Rob's right on with this one.  I have a 2wd Isuzu Rodeo that goes along just fine at Pine Log.  

Besides, if you get a good enough run at it you don't need 4wd.


----------



## Robk (Jan 8, 2006)

I drive a 2wd Ford Escape that does real well there.  They take logging trucks in and out of there all the time so they maintain the roads pretty well.

Rob


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 8, 2006)

I made it back there with my company car, a chev impala, and i crossed the creek with it.  Granted it made some strange noises, but made it fine.  I wouldnt try it after a heavy rain though.


----------



## 1jcastillo (Jan 9, 2006)

*gun help*

For the Pine Log Hog hunt, shall I use my 30-06 deer gun or a 12 gauge shotgun?  If the shotgun, what shells shall I get?


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 9, 2006)

1jcastillo said:
			
		

> For the Pine Log Hog hunt, shall I use my 30-06 deer gun or a 12 gauge shotgun?  If the shotgun, what shells shall I get?




Just my .02....If we find ourselves in the thick stuff, which we may very well at that, the scatter gun may be the best way to go.  Personally, I'm not taking anything with a scope in anticipation I'll be in the brush.  Initially I was going to take the muzzleloader but we may have some rain so I've changed my mind on that.  I'm strongly debating my 870 with slugs or my old beat up un-scoped 30-30...it ain't pretty but it shoots true.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 9, 2006)

im taking a 270-automatic,, has iron sights and a scope.


----------



## FVR (Jan 9, 2006)

Onlly place cars will be scraping bottom on the main roads is if you take a left at the first bridge.  After you take the right there are two humps ging up the hill.  I use to fly over these in my Jeep but now I take'm really slow in the Camry.  You will make it over, but you will hear a little rub.

Have to take the longbow, close and personal.

Frank


----------



## Jared (Jan 10, 2006)

Going to take my slug gun.  Shots are going to be close as Frank said.  Dont hunt the open oaks unless you are bird watching or rock climbing.  Stick to the cutover, mountain laurel.


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 10, 2006)

1jcastillo said:
			
		

> For the Pine Log Hog hunt, shall I use my 30-06 deer gun or a 12 gauge shotgun?  If the shotgun, what shells shall I get?




Slugs.  No buckshot allowed on WMA's.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 13, 2006)

There are a few of us going from our club.  Only two of us will be at the waffle house though.  RobK I'd like to meet you and tell more about our club.  

I know people in the area and they say there's a lot of hogs.  Hopefully we'll get on them quick.


----------



## Robk (Jan 13, 2006)

I was only able to go today.  243Savage, DS7148, Destin Bound and Pnome showed up this morning.  The weather cooperated this morning til about 1130.  No Hogs taken but 243 did manage to gloss three of them across the cutover that he was sitting on but they never gave him a shot.  Pnome and I did alot of walking and did manage to find a big set of tracks that were really fresh and we tracked him across a couple of ridge lines for about a half mile but never did find him.  We did manage to see a few deer and turkeys but the hogs will live to see another sunrise.

Rob


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 15, 2006)

Well?  Was anyone successful over the weekend?


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 15, 2006)

I ended up not going.  Trying to fight off a cold and when i woke up to go, i for once used good judgement and went back to bed.  Im known for hunting or fishing with bronchitus.  I cant believe no one got anything.  Actuall kinda glad though hehe, means i didnt miss anything today.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 15, 2006)

I had a great day up here on Cohutta wma.
 I went squirrel//hog huntin with my new
 cva-45 muzzy.. I
 shot one large squirrel,, missed one,, and seen 4 more of the little rascals.
 I got to admit,, it was a lot of fun to get to cut-loose on some game..
NO hogs,, but did find a good area with some major rubs...


----------



## FVR (Jan 15, 2006)

Very surprising, looks like Pine Log is clearcutting clearcuts now.

Went down in a swampy area found good sign, nice rubs and when I came out of the swamp notice small piggy tracks in my tracks.  Hmmm, should have hunted the dirt road.

Zipped over to one of my favorite places around 0900.  WOW, hog rubs up to my knees and new rooting.  Going to give it a few weeks rest and then sneek in with the bow.

Had a great day, must have walked close to 3.5 miles total.  Boy am I tired.

Frank


----------



## rayjay (Jan 15, 2006)

I hunted the afternoon. Up Stamp Creek east of  the last crossing.  No sign, too rocky.  Met Clark Kent and a bud of his and we shot the bull for awhile. Headed back down the creek and back out the truck a little after 5:00.

I was surprised at the idiot horseback riders. 

Anybody want to hit it during the small game season until the next hog special hunt ?

rj


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm up for the small game season, the boy has been on me about shootin' some tree rats.  Just give a shout.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm talking about hunting hogs during the small game season although if'n you wanted to kill some sq's that would be alright.  I'll have my 22mag so I don't think I will be shootin at sq's.  

rj


----------



## Uncle T (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw zero hogs on the kill sheet at the check station.

Me and the boys almost got stuck in the Jeep but thank the Lord we made it out.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 15, 2006)

Well I hate to hear that no one shot nothing but the bull 

I didn't get to make it out there today  but sounds like I didn't miss a whole lot. 

Maybe we'll do better in Feb.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 16, 2006)

I ran into the ranger on my way out about 11:30 yesterday.  At that point he said he hasn't seen anythign brought in.  So unless something was taken yesterday afternoon/evening, looks like it was a bust.  He also told me he sees hogs there all the time right up until he opens the gates.  He said once traffic starts coming in, they disappear.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 16, 2006)

I mentioned that to clark kent and his bud. No road traffic and all of a sudden lots of trucks and the game senses the change and lights the AB for far pastures.

rj


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 16, 2006)

*too bad about your hunt*

I hate it that nobody got a pig.  I'd like to head out and try that with you guys next time.  Do you ever do it at any other places.  I'm planning on getting out during small game in Feb.

Tom


----------



## Jared (Jan 16, 2006)

I drove by the check station on Sunday around 4pm.  No hogs on the kill sheet.  I told two guys where I would hunt, but it was most likely dark before they could get into the woods good.  

I talk to Mike Cline every year and he says the same thing.  he sees them all the time and then when a hunt is on, they are no where to be found.  The place is to rugged and remote to hunt unless the gates are open.  If they want more hogs taken off, then they have to learn balance by providing more or longer hunts.  If they open it up for say two weeks at a time, then I bet there would be some hogs shot.  Even though I think the population is lower than people really think.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jan 16, 2006)

Can you hunt with Muzzleloader or bow during small game season?


----------



## FVR (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes


----------



## rayjay (Jan 16, 2006)

They should open the gates EVERY morning and close them every night of small game season.  I guess they are too worried about people shooting deer on non-deer dates. It will be quite a trek up that first hill.  I have a Fold-It cart we could use to haul guns and gear and maybe game on the way out.

rj


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 17, 2006)

*Jared were you Whitefeathers*

from the old huntertalk.com website.

I missed that website and your expert advice on Pine Log.

You guys, Jared, is the expert. This man has shot a boar that weighed over 300#'s on PL. 

Jared, my hat's off to you.

Can you post some pics of PL pig's

Check your PM.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 17, 2006)

Uncle T said:
			
		

> I saw zero hogs on the kill sheet at the check station.
> 
> Me and the boys almost got stuck in the Jeep but thank the Lord we made it out.


should have drove that old workhorse .


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 17, 2006)

Uncle T said:
			
		

> I saw zero hogs on the kill sheet at the check station.
> 
> Me and the boys almost got stuck in the Jeep but thank the Lord we made it out.




UnlceT what ever you do, don't follow ricky (from ESC), I think he was trying to get us stuck too Sunday.  His 4wd isn't working, but he went up an old logging road with me right behind (my 4wd works fine).  After several mud holes that I watched him slide through (I had no problems) he gets to one that he decided he wasn't going to try to go through.  He had no problem turning his Jeep around.  I had to do a 357 point turn to get my Tundra turned around and did a number on the paint too.


----------



## FVR (Jan 17, 2006)

*Proof*

Proof that Pine Log does have piggys.  This is a 60 pounder (pocket hog) I took two years back.  I passed on the 6 bigger ones as I am lazy and did not want to pack out a big pig.

Went back the next day for deer and ran into them again.

They're there.  Jared shot that MONSTER and I know that Danny L. has shot his share.

I'll be out again this weekend with the bow.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 17, 2006)

I always use my 45 muzzy loader to hunt hogs during small game season.. Up here on
Cohutta-wma there are always squirrels..
 and some big hogs if you get lucky.
 I got a 2.5X7X32 scope on the 45,, and can bust a squirrel or hog..


----------



## Jared (Jan 18, 2006)

I will try to get pictures on Thursday, maybe today if my wife will send them to me.  That 300 lb boar was a good hog for sure.  I still remember clearly it jumping up with two others in front of it, just as big or bigger and following them until the only shot I had was this one at the tail of the group.  6 hours later, I made it back to the truck with the help of a friend.  We drove around a gate and all that just to get that monster out.  What a day and evening that was.  Pictures ot come shortly.


----------



## Jared (Jan 18, 2006)

*Pictures of My Pine Log Hog*

Oky, here are the pictures of the Boar Hog I shot several years ago on Pine Log during a December Deer hunt.  

4" Tusk, 260lb field dressed and a wopper of a Hog.  

Enjoy!

Jared


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 18, 2006)

Dang! Nice Piggy! Now that is a HOG! How far do we need to hike/walk to get to theit layer? What did you shoot that pig with?


----------



## rayjay (Jan 18, 2006)

That's like that story about the guy that shot the 450 lb black bear at Oaky Woods. Took something like 12 or 18 hrs to get him off the mountain.  

rj


----------



## Jared (Jan 20, 2006)

I shot the Boar with my .270.  It was 2001 when I shot him.  It was a good mile, mile and half maybe from truck to location of pig.  It was some nasty cutover, so being by myself.  I would cut a trail with my Felco's about 25 yards, drop off my backpack and gun, drag the hog to the gun and backpack, cut a new trail, drop off the pack and gun again and go back and drag the hog.  That is what took so long as was getting over logs and under logs.  I had to take  breaks and I ran out of water about 3 hours into it.  I was a mess after that.  Now that was some fun , Yeah!


----------

